# .22 magnum



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

My wife bought me a .22 WMR for Christmas. Isn't she sweet? Beats the snow shovel I got last year. Anyone have any advice on which loads would be best for coyotes? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks guys.

Smoknn


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Smoknngunn said:


> My wife bought me a .22 WMR for Christmas. Isn't she sweet? Beats the snow shovel I got last year. Anyone have any advice on which loads would be best for coyotes? Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks guys.
> 
> Smoknn


different ones in your gun to see what shoots best.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Depends on the gun. I have tried several with my Rem 597 and will only shoot the Remington Premier 33GR Vmax out of mine.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My honey got me a 22 mag too! Haven't shot it yet but picked up a couple different types of ammo. Not sure what type, but I'll let you know later. What type of 22 mag did you get? I got a Marlin 925.


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

I also got a .22 wmr for christmas with some gift certificates. I got a marlin 925m. It was pretty cheap because it was the last one they have in stock so i couldn't pass it up. 

One question though, some of the ammo says .22mag, some says .22wmr. Are these the same caliber? They look the same but i dont want to mess up my gun with the wrong ammo. thanks!


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

I got the Savage model 93, heavy barrel, synthetic stock w/ 3x9x40 scope. I still need a sling and thinking of getting a bipod. Picked up a couple boxes of CCI Maxi Mag ammo, 40 gr HPs. I shot it a few times out back. So far I love it. This weekend I will pick up a few different types of ammo and shoot it off the bench. I'll post my results. Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
Smoknn


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

schopie4 said:


> I also got a .22 wmr for christmas with some gift certificates. I got a marlin 925m. It was pretty cheap because it was the last one they have in stock so i couldn't pass it up.
> 
> One question though, some of the ammo says .22mag, some says .22wmr. Are these the same caliber? They look the same but i dont want to mess up my gun with the wrong ammo. thanks!


22 Mag is 22 WMR [Winchester magnum rimfire].....you can also use 22 WRF [Winchester Rimfire] its a 45 gr bullet thats slower than a 22 Magnum but can be shot from magnum rifles, but not conversely. Similar to a 357 mag using 38 spl ammo.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I've had the best luck with my .22 mag shooting winchester hollow points in 40 grains. There are some winchester supremes in 32 grains that shoot faster but they didnt group as well at 100 yards at the 40 gr's did. They all are fairly inexpensive so if you have time I'd try 3 or 4 types to see which is the best shooter. Good luck


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Like they say, try a few boxes as every gun is differant in what it prefers to eat. The best part of it all, is finding the perfect ammo for your gun is almost if not more fun than the actual hunting!


----------



## Relentless (Dec 13, 2005)

Like everyone has said, you need to experiment to find out which round your gun likes best. I've got 5 different boxes waiting for me to try in my new Volquartsen 22mag.

However, alot of people have had great results with the Remington Vmax rounds. If I had to pick just one to try, that would be it.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've Got A Marlin 882ssv That Loves Rem. Premier Vmax And The Cci Maxi Mag +v. Both Are Hot Rounds That Do A Wicked Number!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

CCI Maxi Mag TNT's and Remington 33 grain V-MAX. Anyone know what grain bullet the Maxi Mags are?


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

ibthetrout said:


> CCI Maxi Mag TNT's and Remington 33 grain V-MAX. Anyone know what grain bullet the Maxi Mags are?


CCI 22WMR Maxi Mags are 40gr in both TMJ and HP/BC versions.


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

Well my 22 mag ruger shoots the cci maxi mag+v's the best.I wont shoot the remingtons as i have had to many miss fires with remington ammo.Not only in this gun but all the remington ammo that i have tried in all my guns.Whincheter makes good ammo also but i still prefer the cci's.have used federal's but the cci's are alot faster


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I shot the CCI maxi mag tnt's and the Rem vmax. I liked the vamx best, but both shot just fine out of my gun. Anyone have any suggestions for a scope to put on my Marlin 925m? Iron sights is just not going to do it on this gun!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

There are a whole bunch of scopes that would work fine on a .22 mag. My .02 is to avoid anything big. If you are going to use it on coyotes limit your maximum shots to 100 yards. That means you don't need a whole lot of power. Also, when hunting coyotes you likely won't have the time to change powers in the last seconds before firing. That said, I'd recommend a fixed power scope. They are much less money tha the variables too. I've had a Weaver K4 on my 22 mag for over 30 years and it has been totally adequate for day and night hunting of fox and coyote. You can get some excellent buys for used or new scopes on ebay. One more bit of advice. Buy the best your pocketbook can handle. That means going with Nikon, Leupold, or Burris, Weaver, or even Redfield. I would avoid low end scopes like BSA, Simmons, and Bushnell. OK fellas, let the rebuttals begin(grin).


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

perca said:


> There are a whole bunch of scopes that would work fine on a .22 mag. My .02 is to avoid anything big. If you are going to use it on coyotes limit your maximum shots to 100 yards. That means you don't need a whole lot of power. Also, when hunting coyotes you likely won't have the time to change powers in the last seconds before firing. That said, I'd recommend a fixed power scope. They are much less money tha the variables too. I've had a Weaver K4 on my 22 mag for over 30 years and it has been totally adequate for day and night hunting of fox and coyote. You can get some excellent buys for used or new scopes on ebay. One more bit of advice. Buy the best your pocketbook can handle. That means going with Nikon, Leupold, or Burris, Weaver, or even Redfield. I would avoid low end scopes like BSA, Simmons, and Bushnell. OK fellas, let the rebuttals begin(grin).


Well you pretty much said it all and i would have to agree with you on this.I also believe a fixed power scope is best.A 4x power would be great as the lower power uses less light and work well at night especially with some snow cover.And like you said you are pretty much limited to a 100yds so no variable scope is needed.But defineyly get one with some good glass in the scope


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I too have the savage 93 in 22mag, I have found that my gun likes winchester super-X in 40gr and remingtons 33gr v-max. However the winchester seems to be more consistant than remington. 

If you are interested I know of several different sites you have to visit to begin the custom rifle wish list:woohoo1: 

Jim T


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

I put a cheap BSA 4x32 scope on my .22 mag and its working great so far. being a college kid, i don't have the money for expensive glass, but the gun shoots so well that once i start making some money i'm most likely going to upgrade


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

I would recamend a scope with a large objective. Like 40 or 50 ml. as if you plan on doing any night hunting, you will want all the light gathering you can get.

Goog luck, Steve


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

You probably have the same $35 BSA that I have on my 10/22, man what a good fixed power scope and easy to tune in. I went to a 3x9 on my mag because at the time the glass was crisper than the others in that price range, and the 9 power is nice at times for scoping, but tat BSA 4X is a great scope.

Let us know what your gun prefers to chew. It is always cool to hear what works for others as there are so many options!


----------

